# Need Some Help with a Char-Griller Legacy grill



## acgreen95 (Jun 19, 2017)

I haven't posted in a really long time!! Just wanting to know if any of you have experience with this Grill!! It was a Father's Day gift! I asked for a Weber but they thought this was better!! So is it a good grill? Can you smoke use it as a smoker? Any help y'all can give will be greatly appreciated

It's a Char-Griller Legacy series Grill Model 2190


----------



## bigsyd (Jun 24, 2017)

I have this exact same grill. Yes, you can smoke with it. However, you must first purchase the side firebox. Just know that there will be a few smoke leak points. It's not bad to the point where you can't really smoke nothing. I smoke ribs and chicken on it every week. Good Luck 













IMG_20170601_173438.jpg



__ bigsyd
__ Jun 24, 2017


















IMG_20170618_105359.jpg



__ bigsyd
__ Jun 24, 2017


















IMG_20170606_214701.jpg



__ bigsyd
__ Jun 24, 2017


















IMG_20170527_123240.jpg



__ bigsyd
__ Jun 24, 2017


----------

